# 75g



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

hi i have a 4 ft long 75g i have not decided what to stock this tank with and am looking for some ideas. i have a 75g angelfish tank going and will also have a 125g tank that will be mbuna setup. so im just looking for something that will look nice for the family to enjoy and different from the other tanks. my wife likes blue but after that any colors are fine with me.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi take a lokk at the species profile, yu'll have some infos about the fishes yu may house...good luck


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Some kind of steatocranus, nanochromis, or benitochromis would be cool in this tank. You could add a school of congo tetras or seven line barbs. You could have some kind of West African synodontis. If you had a riffle tank you could do Synodontis brichardi which would be pretty cool... There are a ton of options for West African cichlids, if you look in the cichlid profile section you can filter by region.


----------

